# Tuna Napolitana



## redrabbit (Mar 21, 2007)

Didn't think this really should go in the FISH section, so put it here instead.

Does anyone know how to make this.

I bought a packet of it a while ago and really liked it.  It was dried powder, that you added milk too, and some tuna, and it made a great sauce for some pasta.

However, I can't find any recipes anywhere.

Thanks.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 21, 2007)

To be honest, this doesn't sound like my cup of tea at all. What is it? A kind of tomato sauce with tuna in it? Though that sounds unlikely if you have to add milk. Is it a kind of carbonara sauce (eggy) that you add tuna to instead of bacon?


----------



## redrabbit (Mar 21, 2007)

i found this - a link to the actual packet I was talking about:

Schwartz - Product Detail - Tuna Napolitana


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 21, 2007)

If you look up "creamy tomato sauce" in Google, you get lots of hits. This one was top of the list:

Creamy Tomato Sauce -- Penne Rosé

Looks very easy. And then all you'd have to do is add your pasta and some tuna.


----------



## redrabbit (Mar 22, 2007)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> If you look up "creamy tomato sauce" in Google, you get lots of hits. This one was top of the list:
> 
> Creamy Tomato Sauce -- Penne Rosé
> 
> Looks very easy. And then all you'd have to do is add your pasta and some tuna.


Thanks I'll have a look and may even try it!!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 22, 2007)

I'd say it's bound to be better than a packet sauce mix. The problem with powders and bouillon cubes is that the overwhelming flavour is salt. Look at the ingredients on the back of these products and it's impossible not to feel alarmed.


----------



## olthomas (Sep 26, 2007)

*Did you ever find a recipe?*

Hi I'm about to emigrate to Oz and I'll be lost without my Schwartz Tuna Nap. Did you ever find a recipe that made something similar?

And Snoop Puss where do you get off criticising other people's tastes? This wouldn't be a widely marketted product if it was as bad as your opinion suggests.


----------



## redrabbit (Sep 26, 2007)

olthomas said:


> Hi I'm about to emigrate to Oz and I'll be lost without my Schwartz Tuna Nap. Did you ever find a recipe that made something similar?
> 
> And Snoop Puss where do you get off criticising other people's tastes? This wouldn't be a widely marketted product if it was as bad as your opinion suggests.



Hey olthomas - Unfortunately I never really found a recipe.  I didn't try too hard though! I love the Schwartz Tuna neoplitan!  It's so easy and quick, great meal for those nights when you've had a long day or don't have much time.

I think Snoop Puss was just saying that the packet sauces in general have a higher salt level, probably for taste and to bulk it out slightly.


----------



## olthomas (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow that was a speedy response!

We've fed Tuna Nap to loads of people and they are always impressed and want to know how to make it. I guess I'll just have to pack a suitcase full!

Where in the world are you?


----------



## redrabbit (Sep 26, 2007)

olthomas said:


> Wow that was a speedy response!
> 
> We've fed Tuna Nap to loads of people and they are always impressed and want to know how to make it. I guess I'll just have to pack a suitcase full!
> 
> Where in the world are you?



I had an email saying you had posted, so I responded in a timely fashion! 

I live in SE England, about 30 minutes outside of London.  What about you?

How come you're emigrating?  That must be really cool - when are you off?


----------



## Caine (Sep 26, 2007)

Great Britain's version of Tuna Helper?

This should not be all that hard to make from scratch. prepare a *Neopolitan tomato sauce**, *add either canned or freshly cooked tuna, and serve over cooked linguine. You may add large pitted black olives and capers to the sauce, and garnish with fresh chopped basil and/or parsley, which is traditional but not absolutely neccessary. It should look similar to this when finished:


----------

